# what sub for monitor audio asb2?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i just bought the monitor audio asb2 soundbar i am after buying the perfect match subwoofer i want it to fill the room with pulsating very very deep heavy bass with great impact i want it to sound more dynamic alive sound i want the soundstage to grow in height and width what do you reccommend budget is £250 to £650 max roomsize is width 18feet by 12 feet depth height 12feet i like pop rock heavy metal techno house rave and classical music want it 80% movies 20% music thanks if you could list a couple of specific subs that would be great could you please reply asap>


----------

